# What is the best Switch line?



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a new St. Croix switch rod and was wondering whats the best line to use for it. I am looking at purchasing the RIO Switch line but was also told about a line made by AirFlow as well. If anyone has any thoughts it would be most appreciated. Thanks Chad


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I might be getting the same rod. Is it a St. Croix Imperial switch? I'm getting the 11' 7wt to do some warmwater switching. One of my friends in Michigan is a spey and switch guru and he recommended the Rio switch line to me based on what I'm going after, what depths I'm fishing, what flies I'm using, and what kinds of water I'm fishing. 

What do you plan on using it for?


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea hammer it is the Imperial 11' 7wt that I bought, I was going to get the 10ft 7wt that they make but a friend talked me into getting the switch model. I got a really good deal on it too so that always helps. I'll be using it for steelhead mostly and probably bass fishing too. I think the technique with it is really cool since you can overhand and spey cast with it and use only one rod. I also like the fact you dont have to false cast to get your fly out there a long ways.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

What do you mean switch line? did I miss a new fad? You going to fish Scandi or Skagit style with the rod? What single handed line are you going to use? I carry a spare spool with me on the rivers when I fish my switches. I have one reel with the Skagit set up and one spool with my WF floating line set up for bobber fishing or streamer fishing. Remember the single hander lines you may find your self going up 2 or three line weights to get the correct grain weight!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

RIO makes an actual Switch fly line that doesnt require the skagit or scandi heads, it can be cast spey or overhand style. Im going to get the 7/8Wt line and the grain weight is 460. I called a fly shop out in Oregon for a second opinion and they said this would be ideal for the rod i am using, you can check out RIO's website and take a look at the line on there.


----------



## SpinnerSpooner (Mar 9, 2011)

I am brand new to spey rod fishing, in fact I do not even own a flyrod that's longer than 9.5 feet. I hear you guys discussing various Spey Rod setups and needed a few definitions which I am sure I won't find in Webster's Dictionary.

What is meant by Skagit Heads and Scandi Heads ? Is this in anyway analagous to a "shooting head" ??

Do the terms "switch rod" and "spey rod" mean the same thing ?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

unless you plan in swinging large streamers on big sink tips (skagit lines work for that) the switch line will be the best line for all around use in this area. It will throw light tips and moderate sized flies and it is an excellent indecator line. You can also strip streamers with it.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Go with the RIO switch line. I've cast it and it is a nice balance of longer head and moderate body. Consider yourself lucky you can go straight to the store and buy one off the shelf. I had to build my own switch line back in the day before it was the fad, lol.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

480 will be too heavy for that rod look at 400 to 425 grains. Skagit and sinktips for big flies and east casting and Scandi for easy casting and smaller stuff. Skagit in 425 and just about any sink tip should do.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with Nick. Get the Rio 6/7 Switch line for your 11/7 rod. A 460 grain is too much for an eleven footer around Steelhead Alley. Besides, after you add the sink tip, heavy leader, and fly, it should fish like a 425 grain set up.


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some helpful links for you. 

Rio 2012 Spey/Switch Line Recommendations: http://www.rioproducts.com/skin/summit/pdf/2012%20RIO%20Spey%20Line%20Recs.pdf 
(just find the Manufacturer and Model of your rod on the spreadsheet to see Rio's recommended line size/grain weight for each type of line.

Read this to learn more about the different styles of spey lines.
Understanding Spey Lines: http://http://www.rioproducts.com/skin/summit/pdf/Understanding%20Spey%20Lines%202012.pdf

Rio's customer service is also top notch so you can call them with any questions


----------

